# My little nestegg is growing



## tashido (Jan 12, 2011)

Finially got around to pics and will update every week to 10 days.
Currently 2 weeks from seed 6 popped.. One Topped itself as a seedling? I am baffeled... its very small though... Another one 3 way topped itself at 4 inches and is the front plant , the smaller one.

The back left.\ is a massive dense little bush other three seem to be a good indica/sativa mix going by the way theyre growing this far. Let me just say they are looking very strong and healthy I dont think I could nute burn them If I tried lol. ( but 2 small plants remain so Im being careful )
GH series nutes , Full strength , flowering in 10 days or so at this rate ( mayhaps )
Enjoy pics


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 13, 2011)

cool beans..... pulls up a chair.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 17, 2011)

Just a note for you Tash, I am in the Uk and "topped itself" means committed suicide so I had visions of this poor little seedling having had enough of the stresses of life, turning on "Everyday Hurts" writing a note to anyone who cared then jumping out of the plant pot, landing as a green splodge on the floor, poor little thing!
Then I realised I had been baked for about 9 days solid on some really nice weed I grew!
Happy days.

Woody


----------



## tashido (Jan 20, 2011)

Alrighty this is 1 week prior to my last update im at 3-4 weeks total.
Let me just say these little monsters are overgrowing my tent.... I cant raise my Light to awful much an at this rate theyre going to end at around 5 foot. 

View attachment 1-20-11 (1).JPG


View attachment 1-20-11 (2).JPG


----------



## woodydude (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking real good Tash, lovely lush green.
You may have space problems if you flower them all together in that tent, remember they can treble in size when flowering. During the first 2 weeks of flower, they will shoot up so it may be an idea to stagger flowering if you can.
Fingers crossed they are all ladies and produce some nice fat buds for you.
Peace
Woody


----------



## tashido (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah That was a concern of mine but after 2 weeks the most of its done I can raise my light another 2 feet I think so I should be ok worse case I can tie them down a bit.


----------



## tashido (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok guys I have a major problem... This is My only growing area and light... 2 of the 5 total are skyrocketing upwards and theirs no possible way to keep them in here... Tieing them down at this point wont work and they have yet to sex... 7 days into flower I believe... worst case scenario what should I do? Only 2 plants are just out of control on the size part... They are around 1inch from the light and I can get 5 inches maybe but i need advice.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there nowhere else you could position your grow with more height available because those plants have another week of fast growing to do.
Failing that, you could check out supercropping.
A friend had to do it for a couple of his plants that went mad during flowering.
I didn't like the look of it myself as I thought it shocked the plant, which is not what you need during flowering but it worked for him.
Peace
Woody


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2011)

You can top them a couple of inches. You won't have one big cola but two smaller ones. How long in flowering?


----------



## tashido (Jan 26, 2011)

about 7-10 days into flower.


----------



## Hick (Jan 27, 2011)

tash.. you "could" just break them over 6-8-10 inches below the light... that will redirect growth to lower nodes for a few days, and inhibit the meristem stretch.  Just bend it over until she breaks. It will heal itself in a few days..IME


----------



## tashido (Jan 27, 2011)

Hick great minds think alike , Thats what I did at lights On I didn't want to top during flower yah know so i did some Kinda supercrop is what it would be considered? Well thanks a Bunch It's one lesson I wont be forgetting lol


----------

